# Shot timing with Gaggia



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Appreciate its all rather subjective, but should I be hitting go on my timer when I start seeing drips or when the Gaggia Classic goes into its 'second noise' aka the water is pumping through the basket? Sometimes it's quite a big difference so never quite sure!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

Start timing when you flick the switch to start your shot.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Michael the bowler said:


> Start timing when you flick the switch to start your shot.


This.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As these guys said when you press the button.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool thank you kindly!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As others have said , start timing when you hit the button, dont be constrained by a " time " that you have to hit . There is no magic time a shot should be .

By all mean note the time - dose and weight out > but taste > adjust the grind to achieve balance in the cup . Tasty shots are in the eye of the beholder and can be in a range of times ( Ive had 45 second shots that have been tasty )


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Rule of thumb when I worked at gaggia was 18-24 seconds for 1Oz shot of espresso


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never had a decent shot under 25 secs. As Boots said don't get hung up on time. Weigh in, weigh out. I've found darker roasts suit shorter times compared to lighter roasts. Time wise 25-35 isn't a bad target, but go by taste.


----------

